
An Illustrated Guide to SSH Agent Forwarding - nunodio
http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/ssh-agent-forwarding.html
======
cassianoleal
I'd thought that on this day and age we had all learned to use ProxyCommand
instead of agent forwarding, precisely because of the security issues
brilliantly illustrated at the end of the article.

